# Crime Rate Statistics



## Hock Siew (Mar 6, 2010)

Dear everyone,

I have recently arrived in Australia earlier this year and am now living in Melbourne. I have a temporary place to stay but will eventually be looking for a more permanent place of my own. I am trying to search for data on the crime rates in the various suburbs of Melbourne. I looked up the website of the Australian Bureau of Statistics; but the data they have does not show the break-down according to suburb (or if it does, I could not find it). I was wondering whether anyone here could let me know how to get this information, or whether it is available anywhere.

Thank you very much.

Rgds,
Hock Siew


----------



## thomas_lim (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm also moving to Melbourne next year on a 2 years student visa. I couldn't find the statistic as well. Hope to get some information here.

Regards
Thomas Lim


----------

